
Ask HN: WiFi issues with new MacBook when USB-C hub plugged in – anyone else? - FabHK
When I plug an USB-C hub (Satechi Slim Aluminum Type-C Multi-Port Adapter with HDMI) into my shiny 2016 MacBook Pro (13 inch, &quot;Escape&quot;), the (2.4 GHz) WiFi  performance drops precipitously (25 to 30 dB), sometimes making it unusable.<p>See this screenshot of the Wireless Diagnostic performance monitor: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;fe017<p>Noise (blue line) rises, signal-noise-ratio (red line) drops when I plug it in, reverts when I unplug.<p>There are some reports and rants ([1], [2]), but nothing widespread.<p>Notes:<p>* also happens when I plug in a plain-old-USB external hard drive with the original 9$ Apple USB-to-USB-C dongle, though less extreme. So it&#x27;s not confined to this hub, or crappy cheap dongles.<p>* the problem&#x2F;interference vanishes when you pull out the plug just a tiny bit.<p>* with the hub plugged in, AppleWatch unlock often doesn&#x27;t work, so it seems to interfere with Bluetooth (also on 2.4 GHz), too.<p>An Apple FAQ [3] suggests to move the device, or plug it into the front or right ports (&quot;you&#x27;re plugging it in wrong&quot; :-), but that doesn&#x27;t seem to make a big difference for me. Alternatively it suggests to switch to 5 GHz WiFi, which obviously isn&#x27;t possible everywhere.<p>Is anyone else seeing this? Is everyone using 5 GHz WiFi, or super strong WiFi, or not using USB-C hubs and dongles? Or is there something wrong with my machine?<p>Thanks, any input appreciated (check Wireless Diagnostics -&gt; Window -&gt; Performance :-)<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.satechi.net&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;metallic-series&#x2F;satechi-slim-aluminum-type-c-multi-port-adapter-with-type-c-charging-port-4k-hdmi-video-output-and-2-usb-3-0-ports-space-gray<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_u3EBxuAPXQ<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.macrumors.com&#x2F;threads&#x2F;new-macbook-pro-wifi-drops-when-externals-connected.2012327&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.apple.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;HT201163#17
======
bg0
It honestly happens when I even charge my new MacBook using USB-C. Wifi is not
"really" affected if I use the right side ports but totally cuts out my wifi
if I use the left side.

~~~
FabHK
Thanks for the feedback. Interesting - unfortunately my "cheap" MacBook Pro
only has ports on the left side!

